# Hyogo's Pixel Planet. [Outta Business!]



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey could I get a Chizz Pizza

Considering my old...thread was quite a failure and I'm quite displeased with what I created before, I will attempt to get MUCH more useful at Pixel art.

My old work does kinda suck really bad, Would've admired if other people said that though.

For now, Have this.






_Oh look, It's Genji & Kabuki! Being Idiots! Poor Jack..._

This is a small Collab-ish attempt to prepare for Halloween with my Best friend, She adores Animal Crossing too and her favorite villager is Kabuki and mine being Genji.

After me losing some motivation to even attempt to consider Pixel art, She asked if we could work on something together so I said "Go for it." and she sent me the original drawing and said "Make some Pixel art of this, won't-cha?, Let's do something for Halloween!"

And then, That was made, It's not perfect and it lacks some good possible outcomes but it'll do.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I AM CLOSED FOREVER.​


----------



## Razzy (Oct 24, 2013)

I used to dabble in pixel art myself and haven't been doing it ina long while. Seeing your stuff makes me wanna take another go at it!



And there I go! haha. Merengue. My favorite cutie.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2013)

Naw, That's cute, Razzy!

You should totally do more >u<


----------



## Razzy (Oct 24, 2013)

Only if you do more yourself! You inspire me :3

I love genji ;w; <33

And your old stuff didn't suck D< Whatchutalkingbouyhyogo


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 24, 2013)

:C Because I felt like they needed improving and I usually dislike whatever these hands produce! It's my nature! ;-;

Also I actually inspired you? I'm touched... ;-; You should talk with the actual person who made the picture sometime, we're always on New Leaf =u=


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice pixel art :3 Genji looks great 


Razzy said:


> I used to dabble in pixel art myself and haven't been doing it ina long while. Seeing your stuff makes me wanna take another go at it!
> 
> View attachment 15888
> 
> And there I go! haha. Merengue. My favorite cutie.


That is so cute c: You should do more


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2013)

Those are really good! I like Kabuki.  You shouldn't have quit.


----------



## windfall (Oct 25, 2013)

Glad to see you're doing more pixel art. Your last thread was pretty good


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 25, 2013)

Thats awesome!
Do you do other stuff or just AC?


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2013)

Other stuff too, they aren't really good though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh look! Look who's came to visit my thread as a W.I.P!


----------



## Laurina (Nov 2, 2013)

*Your old work really sucked.* Kidding<3
Quit being so hard on yourself. You're really amazing at what you do. I wish I could do Pixel art. You're far more talented than I'll ever be. I'll be waiting to see more from you c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Naaaaaw ;w; I'm always hard on myself because It's my nature!

Appreciate the comment though c:


----------



## Silversea (Nov 2, 2013)

You should totally try some pokemon sprites if you feel like it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

I noticed your thread on that, I'll attempt it someday but I'll probably do it wrong.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 6, 2013)

Aweeee, Marshal <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been wanting him again for quite awhile now, Lolly just hasn't pinged to leave yet, hurr.

Also I'd probably have to pay a fortune which I would not like to do whatsoever.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 6, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> I've been wanting him again for quite awhile now, Lolly just hasn't pinged to leave yet, hurr.
> 
> Also I'd probably have to pay a fortune which I would not like to do whatsoever.



Yeah I kind of want him back as well..... I just haven't cycled enough, it's hard to cycle when you have most of your wanted Villagers >.>

Foreals! I'm not about to drop 40 million on him.....that's just a bit too crazy.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2013)

I believe I'm close to getting him again, IIRC he left after or after the guy who left after Stitches and Stitches aint been around for ages.

Most I'd pay is 20 Million, But I'd rather get him from Campsite resetting.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 7, 2013)

Too cute! keep it up hyogo


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 7, 2013)

Razzy, Make more pixel art and then we'll claim this thread :c


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 10, 2013)

This my entry for a little contribution over on another forum for a Gohan character for a fighting engine called Mugen, The person asked for costumes for the character's intro so I went ahead and tried something for such.

Otherwise, It's just buffed up Bomberman, Although I didn't draw any of the muscles since he provided a base sprite.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 11, 2013)

Updated Colors and sprite a little, Nothing major, made him abit more..."Anime"


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Razzy (Nov 13, 2013)

I heart genji <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 13, 2013)

Genji for best Jock :B


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 14, 2013)

Nobody ever seems to respect or like Pixel artists anymore :L


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 14, 2013)

Pixel artists are really cool. Have you seen some other stuff by them? They look so realistic. Also awesome pixels! :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I know it's not pixel art but I think I just found my next project.





My lady friend drew Stitches for me, Thus why he's wearing that shirt.

Yes, I told her that he should be a Soul eating monster and it happened.


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 16, 2013)

Woah woah woah woah woah wha


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 16, 2013)

"I'm going to stuff you good! stuffin'!"


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 16, 2013)

oh wow oh wow what lovely art


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 10, 2014)

Welp, I tried to make a good sprite :c


----------



## mob (Jan 10, 2014)

MAKE MORE, CHILD... .. . make m o r e


----------



## sej (Jan 10, 2014)

You should do commissions!! These are GREAT! Do more!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 10, 2014)

I probably wouldn't do commissions, I wouldn't be able to draw anyones Mayor to save my life.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 11, 2014)

Personal request by Gamzee, I only did it because Gamzee is hella cool B)

Squigly from Skullgirls, Not pleased with how the Snake/Spine thingy came out but it'll do.


----------



## mob (Jan 11, 2014)

Yesssssssss It looks really amazing!! Leviathan looks great!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 11, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Welp, I tried to make a good sprite :c



Be one with the pixels and more good will come of it.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my stars and garters these are totes Rad​


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2014)

>w< Thanks! ^






Here's Boobs, she's doing what she does best.
I liked how Celebella came out, Better than most of my pixels.

I might consider doing some commissions, But in all seriousness they won't be super great and I won't really be looking into accepting Animal Crossing money.

This would come across more to steam users.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 27, 2014)

Taking re-quests? I really want a sprite of me and Pietro hugging!!! Could you offer something?Not good at prices lol :3 I can't upload images, so I will describe my self.
I have a blonde hair bow wig
Dr.shrunk's jacket dry dry-denim pants and red boat shoes. My face has horazonital  blue eyes no eye lashes and pink Rosie cheeks. it would mean a lot


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2014)

I cannot do that I'm afraid, My mind is lacking originality and I've never been to good with free hand drawing with a mouse.

I can do OC's and all, aslong as I have a reference to re-draw and stylize, If an artist has drawn for you before and would be okay with me touching it up and pixeling it, That's all fine and dandy.

I'll update the first post making rules and that.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I cannot do that I'm afraid, My mind is lacking originality and I've never been to good with free hand drawing with a mouse.
> 
> I can do OC's and all, aslong as I have a reference to re-draw and stylize, If an artist has drawn for you before and would be okay with me touching it up and pixeling it, That's all fine and dandy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2014)

I've had worse, I'll update the first post when I've noted more examples down and prices for them (In TF2 items)


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 27, 2014)

I still love your work! Even though.....I don't own battle felid


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2014)

Battlefield and TF2 aren't the same thing, Sure they're both shooting games but incredibly different.

Some examples added, I'll probably be able to add the third style soon enough.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 28, 2014)

Rarely, at times. I WILL be doing some freebies.

I atleast wanna be commissioned twice before doing that though.


----------



## mob (Jan 28, 2014)

i wish i had keys.. .. . .


----------



## bun (Jan 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


>



CUTEST EVER PLS
LITTLE FAT CHEEKS
//SQUISH4EVER


----------



## lilylily (Jan 28, 2014)

oh my, you're great  

just a quick question, what would you want in return for a commission? payment-wise, i mean?


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 28, 2014)

Uhh, I'm only accepting items on Valve's "Team Fortress 2" since it's my obsession.



bun said:


> CUTEST EVER PLS
> LITTLE FAT CHEEKS
> //SQUISH4EVER


I honestly need to re-do that Marshal one day x~x



gamzee said:


> i wish i had keys.. .. . .


B-Buh my stuff aint too super great ;u;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

Ahhh I would totally commission you! gghhhh too bad I don't have Team Fortress 2 D':

and omg the "Bad Proportions" example LOL I'm dying


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 28, 2014)

He's only 99.9% British B)

Gamzee told me that the teeth tell stories too and that I'm the best artist fornever.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2014)

Might aswell post this here, It's just a quick edit done in Paint.




It's my "Heavy" in TF2, Done in a similar fashion to another artist's style with a base he supplied, And yes, they're meant to look bad.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2014)

Taken Commissions down, This doesn't mean I'll be doing freebies for everyone. Maybe if I'm in a good mood or that you're a user I like.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jan 31, 2014)

Omg your pixel art looks fantastic!

(Can't believe you have the patience to do that, and for that I admire you omg)


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2014)

>0< Eppp I just saw That boss marshal pic ;o; My eyes have never seen such a wonderful piece of art


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2014)

My work is terrible, They need so much adjusting :/


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> My work is terrible, They need so much adjusting :/


Why do you say that? It looks wonderful, I am really jelly to tell the truth...I love art but I suck at it... :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2014)

Many artists are critical to their own work.

I'm INCREDIBLY critical about it, I hate everything I make ;D


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Many artists are critical to their own work.
> 
> I'm INCREDIBLY critical about it, I hate everything I make ;D



I also hate everything i make >:
But your art is really great<3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2014)

But you probably draw, I just pixelate. It's alot easier than it looks like! D';

With drawing, that stuff's hard tho, mang.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> But you probably draw, I just pixelate. It's alot easier than it looks like! D';
> 
> With drawing, that stuff's hard tho, mang.



pixelating sounds hard..


----------



## mob (Feb 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> pixelating sounds hard..



it is hard


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Many artists are critical to their own work.
> 
> I'm INCREDIBLY critical about it, I hate everything I make ;D









Honestly I find pixelating to be a bit harder :'D I one time attempted to try it
I think I killed 3 people in the process. I think it's because you've gotten so use
to pixelating that it became so easy for you, but I'm sure if you practice with drawin'
You'll became really good at that 0w0 and it will also come a bit easier to you​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2014)

I went to study art years back, went to an art course in college.
Yeah, I didn't last long! Teachers didn't like that I couldn't make anything on paper instead of a computer.

Ahwell, I would try drawing again and I'd probably make a Stickman and say "Look, I made an art" and call it my best work.

And only three people? I think I've killed much more in my early days of pixels.

EDIT:
I was working on another sprite earlier, but I was heavily displeased since the light sources were beyond messed up so it's been scrapped.

I rarely do this, just thought I'd mention it because I'm not deaaaaad.


----------



## mob (Feb 2, 2014)

do marie from skullgirls lol


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 2, 2014)

When did you start doing Pixel Art?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2014)

Thinking about it now...uhm...

Must've been like 2008 or 2009.
my stuff back then, oh god.

And yes Gamzee, I'll do Marieeee .u.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2014)

Well Gamzee will be commissioning me soon to do a sprite for her, I was cheeky enough to ask for a little payment.

Because well, It's kinda big.


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2014)

Could you do pixel Twiggy please

Thanks


----------



## mob (Feb 3, 2014)

Sej said:


> Could you do pixel Twiggy please
> 
> Thanks



commissions are closed??  i think?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2014)

Might be referring to my "I'll probably do free pixels for people I like or if I feel really nice" I'd only do small ones for free tho.

I mean, Gamzee, You're like my Brother on TF2 except you're a girl. All that Heavy & Medic action, I feel rude asking for a payment!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2014)

Knuckles~




Just did it in my spare time, It's just a re-shade of one of MUGENHunter's sprites.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2014)

I am sooo jelly about your talent ;w; skills


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2014)

You came to the wrong thread if you're looking for people with talent >:U


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah i have played TF2 for 7 hours so far (Started in late November 2013). So i don't think i have anything you want, but i really badly want to comission you xD


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 5, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> You came to the wrong thread if you're looking for people with talent >:U


 Lol LMAO You really are! Trust me!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't get why people would actually want to commission me! My stuff's really basic xP


----------



## Afterlight (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, your stuff is actually pretty awesome!! I can't even draw a pixel heart, would take me ages. ;;


----------



## Momonoki (Feb 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I don't get why people would actually want to commission me! My stuff's really basic xP



IT IS GREAT.


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Wait nevermind sorry


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sick to heck getting PM's asking for sprites, so I've edited the first post with some rules, These are also counting for freebies and actual commissions.

And *PLEASE*, Do *NOT* ask for me to sprite unless I've *stated* that I'm doing freebies for a short time.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2014)

Ahh  I cant wait!!!!!! I really want a pietro pixel art!!! I CANT WAIT FOR FREEBES EKKKKKKK  Yayyy :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2014)

That's if you're fast enough!

Anyway, I'm gonna put up a new sprite within the next few days, I've been lazy and it's really been itching my spine that I haven't finished Gamzee's request yet, It's so interesting!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2014)

I'M NOT DEAD.
Just incredibly lazy.

Here's a quick progress of Gamzee's freebie because I've only got started with it recently.





Colored parts are things that are done, It's kinda biggish so here goes nothin'


----------



## mob (Feb 22, 2014)

Omggggggg can't wait

Gonna put that sht in my sig 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd be more excited but my iPad limits me, lel.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2014)

=u=! Thanks Gamzee!

Reserving this post for an Update on Marie which I'll upload soonish.




I'll have her finished by Friday D; I'm so sloooooow.


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 25, 2014)

I had to come find the pixel art you referred to. ha ha. And wow, these are the pixels you were referring to? Psh, what chu talking about! I think they're awesome! 

Also, love the fact you have an option to get pixels for steam stuff. Steam is magic. I never got into Team Fortress myself, but my bf and brother play it and it is entertaining to watch.


----------



## mob (Feb 25, 2014)

he only accepts buds. >C
just kidding


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2014)

Sunsu said:


> I had to come find the pixel art you referred to. ha ha. And wow, these are the pixels you were referring to? Psh, what chu talking about! I think they're awesome!
> 
> Also, love the fact you have an option to get pixels for steam stuff. Steam is magic. I never got into Team Fortress myself, but my bf and brother play it and it is entertaining to watch.


B-But they're so basic! ;u; Thanks tho.



gamzee said:


> he only accepts buds. >C
> just kidding


I'll buy a Bill's hat and be the most Meta player on servers B)

Also do you mind if I remove the spooky scary skeletons? I have a feeling the sprite would be too big for the Sig limits in height and in that case I would have it done tonight.


----------



## mob (Feb 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Also do you mind if I remove the spooky scary skeletons? I have a feeling the sprite would be too big for the Sig limits in height and in that case I would have it done tonight.



sure, but can u keep the vacuum and stuff? and the skullheart blue thats above her head? uwu
if not its fine cant wait tho omf


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2014)

Ofcourse I'll keep the Vacuum, Wouldn't of did progress on it if I didn't plan to keep it xP

So basically I won't do the Skeleton arms, Skull heart blue? y'mean the three skulls above her? I'll be keeping the Aura stuff that's coming out her back though.


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 25, 2014)

Perhaps my basic is different? I think your pixels are quite advanced. They're also a lot bigger than average too and that takes a lot more skill and time, I'd say. Or at least I think. I've never done pixels.


----------



## mob (Feb 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Ofcourse I'll keep the Vacuum, Wouldn't of did progress on it if I didn't plan to keep it xP
> 
> So basically I won't do the Skeleton arms, Skull heart blue? y'mean the three skulls above her? I'll be keeping the Aura stuff that's coming out her back though.



Yeah I'm talking about the aura lel sorry if I sounded stupid


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh yeah yeah then, I should be done in about an hour I guess, I'd be streaming but fook that.


----------



## sej (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey could I ask for a pixel of my cycling mayor? Thanks


----------



## mob (Feb 25, 2014)

R e a d t h e f I r s t p o s t


----------



## sej (Feb 25, 2014)

I have, let me double check it, sorry if I have annoyed u


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't take requests until I post a notice that I am, Gamzee's just awesome enough to get freebies for now.
Also Skullgrills has rather unique characters so I don't mind doing some just for her.






Since I'm loving this, Here's the final preview before finishing it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2014)

Wog wog, Done.








			
				Gamzee on Steam said:
			
		

> gamzee: MAN
> gamzee: I LOVE IT OMF g



Now kick your brother in the shin and do Meowstic! or better yet, Slam dunk your brother.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm half dead, On the verge of motivation, I'll put out a new sprite sometime soon.

Oh wait, who am I kidding, Nobody cares!
(?◔ ‿ゝ◔`)


----------



## mob (Mar 20, 2014)

i care ! ! !  ! !!  ! ! ! ! !! ! make me 3000 sprites !


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2014)

Butt I am so big and fattt and lazzzzzzzzzzzy

You're like, the only person who likes my pixels, Gamzee.


----------



## gingerbread (Mar 21, 2014)

dood your pixels are amazing ;A;

/jealous


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm done! Finished! I can't be bothered to make things anymore!
/endofrant

AKA, Requesting immediate closure!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 24, 2014)

I also had some pixels in the making which I was going to post, but they'll never be seen.
*If any of the sprites seem to suddenly vanish, I have Deactivated my DeviantArt account.*

I am closing my thread since I cannot simply please an audience that cannot be pleased since I do not take freebies all the time or fancy making pixels of your mayors.

For the people who've (sortof) liked my badly done work, Thanks for staying with me for all this time, I might end up making another one or two in the future but they will be unannounced (even to the topic owner!) and will be posted on their thread respectively.

Last post, I hope this gets closed soon.


----------

